# Mite treatment question



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you don't have brood in the hives oxalic acid as a vapor, is cheap, quick, and effective.

But not if you do have brood, it doesn't kill varroa that's in the brood.


----------



## NeuroBee (Apr 4, 2010)

Oxalic Acid as a dribble also works well and is easier to work with than vapor. Take a look at the mite treatment pages on www.scientificbeekeeping.com


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If someone you know has any mite away II, you could try it also.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

We are south of you and it is 37 today and should hit 28 tonight....if your lows are going to get any where near ours, I would consider crossing my fingers till spring. We can tell from your question that you have some DWV, but what level of infestation do you think you have? I could walk you through the steps of giving them the best chance you can, but if its really bad, you will need to go ahead and treat. It's too late in the year to use coumaphos as you run the risk of needing to requeen, and most likely will not have enough drones to get one mated and are less likely to find one from a breeder. Lol. How many hives do you have there and do you have any drawn comb stored away?


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

using taktic here. first application last week.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


KQ6AR said:


> If someone you know has any mite away II, you could try it also.


this is the treatment i use and very happy. need about 21 days of 55 to 80. knocks out a round of brood at start but 5 of the 6 came back alot better couldn't find any mites after. we did have a day or two that got up to 82 83 that may be why the weakest one didnt make it. plan to treat again in spring as soon as temps are right. bast part of the formic is that there is no residue and no resistance build up.


----------



## Jack B. Nimble (Nov 13, 2010)

arcowandbeegirl said:


> I would like to use a safer treatment but still be effective.


All treatments have their risks. I wouldn't rate coumaphos as any more dangerous than others. In my opinion, it is safer than formic or oxalic acid when handled as directed. If you get any of those acids in your eyes (rubbing them with your fingers accidentally), you could go blind. Formic acid with eat metal not to mention lung tissue. There are good reason these chemicals kill mites and bees.

However, all of these treatments require a minimum temperature to work. Oxalic acid is the only one that has any usefulness at the lower temperatures. It is supposed to work as low as 5 C. Formic acid requires about 20 C and can be done in as little as two weeks of application. Coumaphos requires several weeks (I can't remember how many exactly) of application to be effective.

Not knowing your climate, you can decide from there. An oxalic acid treatment might be your best bet right now, but you should get some help from an experienced beekeeper as it is easy to damage your bees (or yourself) with organic treatments. Organic does not mean it is benign. Remember, bee stings, skunk spray, mushrooms, poison ivy, nicotine, and viper venom are all organic.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Jack B. Nimble said:


> Remember, bee stings, skunk spray, mushrooms, poison ivy, nicotine, and viper venom are all organic.


And we all avoid them.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I only have one hive. I had two and then lost a queen in the other hive, so I combined. I have decided to use Oxalic acid. I have gathered all of the stuff to do it, and plan to do that later this afternoon. The weather today will be the most favorable that it will be for at least a week. Highs are supposed to be in the mid 60's, sunny and no wind. Later next week highs in the 40's, and lows in the 20's. I have read and will re read the info on the scientific site, about applying oxalic acid by dribble method. I have the recommended safety gear, and will use it. I understand all chemicals can be dangerous if not handled properly, but was afraid to use Cumophus, because of the danger to the bees. I plan to put on a pollen patty while I have the lid off, and still should have plenty of grease patty on, but will check. Hopefully things will go well. Thanks so much for all of the wonderful advice.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

When you have your next inspection perhaps you should not mention that you used oxalic acid. It is illegal to use to treat honey bees in the U.S.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Remember you can only do this treatment once. That's all the queen, & bees can take. Many people re queen in the spring if using oxalic dribble in the fall.


----------



## Thunder9 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the same problem here in Texas. Just treated with Apilife VAR. This is my first year also. Hope I have done the right thing.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Remember you can only do this treatment once. That's all the queen, & bees can take. Many people re queen in the spring if using oxalic dribble in the fall.


Not if you use vapor. You can do it every week for 3-4 weeks without ill effects.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow Bradley_Bee the last thing we should do is advertise illegal methods of mite controll :no:


----------

